# See mum, i told you it was too tight!



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

ROTFL that is so funny.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lol that is too funny


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG - that is too funny!!


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

hahaha maybe alittle tight, but cute as heck!!!!!!!!!! What a good sport your baby is.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG!!! That is so George, he acts like he has been violated when you put cloths on him. He will tolerate shirts and hoodys, but hates coats and thicker things.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the most funny thing that I have seen all week LOL !!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

this picture totally made my day ROFL


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's hilarious. I have purple coats like that for my girls and they do the same thing.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! It is funny.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's hilarious. I have purple coats like that for my girls and they do the same thing.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL/!!!! awwwww fix it!!! hehe  cute


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

that is just to cute , mine fights me if i put anything on her , but i win well most of the time anyways


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LMAO! so adorable... somebody does not look comfortable


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww poor ickle man!! Looks like he really luvs that coat.
When my chi's coats got too small I gave them to my best friend for her pets. If you think a dog looks cute in a coat you should see a bald cat!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes a girl, i bought it for her but its in the drawer now for later chis, shes got a embroidered furry gilet now amongst other jumpers that ive crocheted for them all.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

LMAO that is hilarious!
Its like Lolcats but a dog i love it!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG that is hillarious!!! Reminds me of "A Christmas Story" movie when his little bros. was all dress in his snow wear and couldn't move lol!!!!

Lori


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

almost cant type i am laughing so hard. he looks as if to say
'darnit! guess she'll listen next time....oh no, the camera! <sigh>' lol


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

LOLLLLL oh my gosh i needed that laugh, thanks lol!!! thats the cutest thing....!!x


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

Hahha thats hilarious! I still love the coat though!!!


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!! That's awesome!!!! Too freakin' cute


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, that is amusing.  Poor dogling.


----------



## lovmychi's (Dec 21, 2008)

rofl soooooo brillian lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sullysmum said:


>



Just looking through old threads and found this. Oh, I really needed a laugh this morning! Thank you sullysmum!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

Best picture ever!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg that is hilarios!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

That made me laugh out loud.....so cute.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

So funny and so cute.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is still one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE pictures! I love it!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is one of the funniest pictures I have ever seen. I would have to frame that. Hilarious!!! What a good sport. Love it.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

LOL!!! That made my day!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL

He looks like a passed out duckling with all that fluff and yellow. LOL

I love the outfit, btw.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

That is HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL thats cute


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, thats my eldest girl Sully aged 11yrs, it was nice to be reminded of that picture as i had forgotten it!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Rotfl....


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh my God!!!! That is too funny. hahahah Poor thing


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

omg heehee


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL 

Seeing that picture makes me laugh because I can't help but imagine the look Sandy would have if I made her wear that.

Too cute.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

LMAO!!! That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha I just BURST out laughing when I seen that and then shouted of hubs to come over!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG!! my sides hurt!! gosh that is funny!! what a little comedian!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes so good and just 'puts up with me' trying things to see what still fits or doesnt, as you can see!


----------

